# I got toy story on dvd Today



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I Paid $15 for it Im so happy 




Now i can give the Vhs to A Friend of Mine


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My son was just born so we had to jump on it because its being "taken off the market" by Disney...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I had ordered "Toy Story: The Ultimate Toy Box" from Amazon for release day and was picking up another movie at Best Buy. Some parents were treating the fact of whether or not they got a copy of Toy Story as a life-or-death situation.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

It was the last copy they had of the Moive Thank god I got It


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *Some parents were treating the fact of whether or not they got a copy of Toy Story as a life-or-death situation. *


You'll understand one day.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps. The only limited-edition DVD in my collection that went out of print on release day was _Akira_ in a tin case. I had pre-ordered that DVD set months prior though Amazon, so I was fairly assurred that I would get it. The same two discs are available as _Akira-Special Edition_, but without the tin.

Following closely behnd is the _.hack//SIGN_ #1 limited edition set, which included a box to hold the entire series, OST 1 CD, Playstation demo CD, postcards, T-shirt, and a Grunty doll and limited to 15,000 units. The DVD sans all those goodies was released two weeks later. #2-#6 will consist of both the DVD and soundtrack, again limited to 15,000 units, with the DVD only following two weeks later.

Other than that, my experience has been that all DVDs are available for weeks beyond the release date. However, the best price ends up being on release day. Best Buy does issue rainchecks too.

(Of course, it helps to have Tuesdays off.  )


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Don't stop there, you have to get Toy Story 2, the opening sequence (if you have a decent A/V receiver) rocks, it's one of the ultimate "Gotta Show it off" clips for a home theater.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

In the Ultimate Toy Box, they include the opening sequence as a multi-angle presentation: Pencil drawings, rough animation, and finished product.

They reused the ant island from _A Bugs Life_, but, because of a glitch when the scene was re-rendered for Toy Story 2, they ended up with floating boulders. The animators wanted to correct the error, but the directors insisted that they keep it in.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *Don't stop there, you have to get Toy Story 2, the opening sequence (if you have a decent A/V receiver) rocks, it's one of the ultimate "Gotta Show it off" clips for a home theater. *


I did not Like toy story 2 Sorry


----------

